# frozen gh



## icecube789 (Mar 18, 2012)

I kept my gh kit in the fridge 2-8 degrees but the powder froze solid, the loaded pins were fine though. is the powder ruined or ok to use?
also mixed in the frozen powder with bac water fine, took a while for all to mix but clear and mixed ok.
thanks in advance.


----------



## SloppyJ (Mar 18, 2012)

The powder comes in chunks anyway. How do you suspect they were frozen? I imagine you're okay.


----------



## Pittsburgh63 (Mar 19, 2012)

Only one way to know for sure.   Start pinning.


----------

